# Challenger Tractors



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys, Just seeing what ur opinions are about the new Challenger Tractors by Cat. I was at a snow show this month & they had some of the Challengers on display, they looked tough & rugged machines! Are they a worthy machine to buy ya think? Anyone ever operated these, or know someone who has? Now, between the greens,reds, blues & oranges (cuz everyone knows that Im a Kubota guy) what'dya think. :waving:

Heres some pics:


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

I believe, but may be wrong that they are either made or designed by Cat.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

The challenger tractors are great looking machines, but they are not cat's. They are agco's ( massey ferguson, fendt, gleaner, etc ) renamed and distributed through cat dealers. 

, shaun


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

magnatrac;798605 said:


> The challenger tractors are great looking machines, but they are not cat's. They are agco's ( massey ferguson, fendt, gleaner, etc ) renamed and distributed through cat dealers.
> 
> , shaun


You are correct. Probably good tractors but thier resale value will be abit to be desired.


----------



## keitha (Dec 30, 2001)

I think a lot has to do with:
Does the tractor meet your needs vs a loader or other equipment?
Dealer support, off season uses
and O&M (including depreciation) costs.

Keith


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

JD Dave;798647 said:


> You are correct. Probably good tractors but thier resale value will be abit to be desired.


So Dave, would you ever consider purchasing one (if you were in the maket for another tractor) lets say 140 to 170 hp? What do ya mean by resale value to be desired?


----------



## Drew2010 (Jan 26, 2008)

magnatrac;798605 said:


> The challenger tractors are great looking machines, but they are not cat's. They are agco's ( massey ferguson, fendt, gleaner, etc ) renamed and distributed through cat dealers.
> 
> , shaun


That's right, It is an Agco product. I don't know about the wheeled tractors, but I have spent a lot of hours in an MT765 with tracks. The interior set up as very nice. All the controls are in a very convenient location. It even has steering wheel mounted audio controls. lol. But any way, The machine has about 325-350 hp. Theirs no issue with power even with a field 20 foot ripper about a foot and a half in the ground. And once again i don't know if this is true for the wheel type tractors but the cat I run has a real Caterpillar engine.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

creativedesigns;798832 said:


> So Dave, would you ever consider purchasing one (if you were in the maket for another tractor) lets say 140 to 170 hp? What do ya mean by resale value to be desired?


Not a chance. I bet a Challenger is only 10-15k less then a comparable Deere but when you go to sell it in 5-10 years it will be worth 30k+ less then the Deere. Buy what you see the most of in your area, generally you will get better service, parts availability and better resale in the end.


----------



## fluemasterjr (Nov 28, 2008)

I don't know about the larger ones but i own a mt265 (35) hp and it is terrible no traction the gears are all wrong you never have the gear you need axle seals have been replaced several times and wont stop leaking. its hard to get parts for and no one wants to service it!!! wont start below 20* the loader will drop for no reason when you are lifting it was not worth the $5,000 i saved over the john deere or kobota and trade in value its a 2006 with 200 hours on it and all i can get is $6,000 and its in perfect condition i know of some one else who has a larger one 85hp and they had been waiting on perts from china for almost 6 months


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Cre if you are a millionare snowplower,then buy the best don't cheap out man LOL


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

*Yea, I guess I'll stick with the BEST!*

I would'a thought that being an AGCO tractor with Cat engine would bring modest resale value. They do look intimidating tho. lol

But yea, I'll keep what I have in mind to purchase


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

creativedesigns;798937 said:


> I would'a thought that being an AGCO tractor with Cat engine would bring modest resale value. They do look intimidating tho. lol
> 
> But yea, I'll keep what I have in mind to purchase


Cre, green looks much better in the snow!


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I think challanger tractors are alot like dodge trucks.... The motor may never die, but everything else will fall apart...


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

Now you are talkin,that think could move some snow,and be able to get parts for it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Triple L;798955 said:


> I think challanger tractors are alot like dodge trucks.... The motor may never die, but everything else will fall apart...


I wouldn't go so far as to compare it to a Dodge.

AGCO builds some fine tractors, like Massey Ferguson and Fendts.


----------



## Peterbilt (Apr 28, 2007)

Agco builds good tractors. Anymore it would be pretty hard to find a NAME brand tractor thats not built well or could compete with the next guys tractor. I looked at a Challenge tractor at a farm show last winter. It was nice, but with a loader on it you couldn't see the bucket.

In my parts, Agco dealers are pretty spread out. Where Deere dealers are in just about every mid sized farming town. Thus, there is lots of Green here.

J.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;798867 said:


> Not a chance. I bet a Challenger is only 10-15k less then a comparable Deere but when you go to sell it in 5-10 years it will be worth 30k+ less then the Deere. Buy what you see the most of in your area, generally you will get better service, parts availability and better resale in the end.


*Cough* Kubota *Cough* wesport


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snowman4;799129 said:


> *Cough* Kubota *Cough* wesport


I can gaurantee there are 3 times as many Deere's sold in Ottawa every year. Price has a lot to do with what you buy. Cre asked me about a tractor over 100 hp and Kubota doesn't make a tracor with much more then 100 pto hp.


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;799140 said:


> I can gaurantee there are 3 times as many Deere's sold in Ottawa every year. Price has a lot to do with what you buy. Cre asked me about a tractor over 100 hp and Kubota doesn't make a tracor with much more then 100 pto hp.


I think Cre and I both just have a bit of a Kubota bias. In no way am I bashing JDs tho. I don't have anywhere close to enough experience to do that and I can't see there being much wrong JDs considering they've been in business for how long?

I just know from what I see when I'm out plowing that the most popular tractor I see would be Kubotas, ran by many different contractors. Then I would have to say the second most would be NH but they are all from one company who run about a 100HP tractor with blowers. I think the biggest I have seen are Case - one contractor has about 3 huge ones. I have only ever seen 1 JD plowing but it was a super nice machine.

Just letting you know I usually agree with everything you say on this forum or once I read the first post in a thread you stole the words out of my mouth before I get to the last post! tymusic


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

snowman4;799149 said:


> I think Cre and I both just have a bit of a Kubota bias. In no way am I bashing JDs tho. I don't have anywhere close to enough experience to do that and I can't see there being much wrong JDs considering they've been in business for how long?
> 
> I just know from what I see when I'm out plowing that the most popular tractor I see would be Kubotas, ran by many different contractors. Then I would have to say the second most would be NH but they are all from one company who run about a 100HP tractor with blowers. I think the biggest I have seen are Case - one contractor has about 3 huge ones. I have only ever seen 1 JD plowing but it was a super nice machine.
> 
> Just letting you know I usually agree with everything you say on this forum or once I read the first post in a thread you stole the words out of my mouth before I get to the last post! tymusic


In all honesty Kubota would be my second choice. Kubota's are 10-15k less then a comparable Deere and I'm sure that has something to do with seeing more for snow. Kubata and NH are ver aggessive right now with there snow program compared to Deere. tymusic


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;799173 said:


> In all honesty Kubota would be my second choice. Kubota's are 10-15k less then a comparable Deere and I'm sure that has something to do with seeing more for snow. Kubata and NH are ver aggessive right now with there snow program compared to Deere. tymusic


As far as the summer time goes, the quite opposite can be said for around Ottawa. Don't see too many Kubotas working in the fields compared to JDs. I'm sure the same can be said for the GTA.

Also, I don't think you would find that Normand on the back of a Kubota!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

In the GTA I think alot of the fact that you are seeing crazy amounts of Kubota's compared to JD is Kooy. It is my understanding that they are the distributor and are really pushing them as snow machines to all of their contractors. I have dealt with the JD dealer in North Markham once (hutchisons?) about purchasing a ZTR. They never returned my phone calls and didn't seem that interested in selling a ztr. I called them 3 times. They seem to be alot more focused on Farming vs. Kooy. I am not saying Kooy is great for service or anything like that, I am just saying that they really push the Kubota's for snow work.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

All you guy's would be buying John Deere's if your members of L.O.

Any tractor 45hp to 120hp you get a 25% discount off of the tractor if you pay cash. I bought one this summer and the dealer (agraturf) just about fell off of their chair at the discount that we were getting. Even attachments there is a discount that applies.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

FYI-Was quoted: Kubota M110 XDTC $62,500.00, 10-16 ft wing plow $15,800.00, Loader arms and s/s coupler and 1 yd bucket $11,000.00. Taxes extra of course. Whats a comparable Deere worth?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;799314 said:



> FYI-Was quoted: Kubota M110 XDTC $62,500.00, 10-16 ft wing plow $15,800.00, Loader arms and s/s coupler and 1 yd bucket $11,000.00. Taxes extra of course. Whats a comparable Deere worth?


A standard 6430 will be around 70k and a premium will be 75-78k. Your getting a ss coupler on a loader that big?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Just out of curosity I was on Deere's site and man, what a difference between the standard and premium 6 series tractors... Var. geo turbo, 4 valves per cylinder instead of 2, egr and a nicer interior... Do you think its worth the extra $5-8000?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;799370 said:


> Just out of curosity I was on Deere's site and man, what a difference between the standard and premium 6 series tractors... Var. geo turbo, 4 valves per cylinder instead of 2, egr and a nicer interior... Do you think its worth the extra $5-8000?


Maybe there's more money difference now, last year it was just interior upgrades. When comaring to a Kubota the standard cab is still nicer on the JD.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

DeVries;799301 said:


> All you guy's would be buying John Deere's if your members of L.O.
> 
> Any tractor 45hp to 120hp you get a 25% discount off of the tractor if you pay cash. I bought one this summer and the dealer (agraturf) just about fell off of their chair at the discount that we were getting. Even attachments there is a discount that applies.


L.O. offers discounted rates for Kubota machines too. 




JD Dave;799392 said:


> Maybe there's more money difference now, last year it was just interior upgrades. When comaring to a Kubota the standard cab is still nicer on the JD.


Depends if you want your tractor to have balls or beauty on the inside. But yea I hear ya, comfort class does count! : :waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

DeVries;799301 said:


> All you guy's would be buying John Deere's if your members of L.O.
> 
> Any tractor 45hp to 120hp you get a 25% discount off of the tractor if you pay cash. I bought one this summer and the dealer (agraturf) just about fell off of their chair at the discount that we were getting. Even attachments there is a discount that applies.


5000 series and under are the only tractors that have LO discounts.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

creativedesigns;799524 said:


> L.O. offers discounted rates for Kubota machines too.
> 
> 
> Doesn't say anything on their website about Kubota discounts though only Deere and Cat.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

They give Cre the millionare discount


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Triple L;799689 said:


> They give Cre the millionare discount


Yeah, a money shot in the face.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JD Dave;799368 said:


> A standard 6430 will be around 70k and a premium will be 75-78k. Your getting a ss coupler on a loader that big?


It was suggested by the sales rep. Come to think of it, I may have s/s quick coupler on my loader arms and bucket now-Dont know cuz we never mounted the arms to the machine. Will have to check.


----------

